# Tree Snake PICS



## PATMAN (Aug 11, 2011)

I was surprised the other day while closing the bedroom window to see a head looking back at me from the tree outside! 

It was this beautiful non-poisonous *Northern Racer* snake. I took a picture from the window then a few outisde.
I thought I would scare it when I got close to it, but all it did was stick it's tongue out at me!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 11, 2011)

What a pretty snake...


----------



## coreyc (Aug 11, 2011)

That's cool great pic's  did it come out of the tree ? How big was it if it did ??


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Angi (Aug 11, 2011)

To me that is a little creepy. Ya all know I don't like snakes that close to my house. And I walk under trees all the time Uggg...


----------



## lucas339 (Aug 12, 2011)

thats great!!! awesome photo op!!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 12, 2011)

Ha! Those pictures are so funny, especially the first one. How big do you think he is?


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 12, 2011)

I would freak out lol never have been a fan of snakes


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 12, 2011)

hi , nice pictures. i would run in the house and hide!'lol' lindy


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice pics of a beautiful snake.

thanks for sharing

teri


----------



## laramie (Aug 13, 2011)

Great pics!!!


----------



## abra (Aug 13, 2011)

Woah! I would have freaked out, but he's really cool to look at on a computer screen


----------



## Weda737 (Aug 15, 2011)

Pretty awesome. I just think snakes are adorable.


----------



## terryo (Aug 15, 2011)

That is one beautiful snake, and that last picture is exceptional.


----------



## Isa (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful! I agree with Terry, I love the third picture


----------



## aliza.wine (Aug 22, 2011)

Im really scared of snake but she's really beautiful..


----------

